# مشكلة العنف في بيئة العمل



## يا الغالي (10 يونيو 2011)

عرض بوربوينت حول العنف في العمل:


المحاور الرئيسية: 
===============
- تعریف العنف في بیئة العمل. 
- الافراد المتعرضین للعنف في مكان العمل. 
- انواع العنف. 
- التعامل مع العنف.








*تحميل الملف

*


----------



## sayed00 (14 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يالغالى

الغالى دايما يأتى بالغالى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 يونيو 2011)

مشكور انت والأخ تامر


----------



## reem4949 (16 يونيو 2011)

مشكور .......................


----------



## ولله الحمد (19 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم يا الغالى على الملفات ولكن ارجوا منكم الرد على الاختبارالمرسل


----------



## safety113 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

لك الف شكر
انا اعتقد ان هنالك عامل العنف بالشارع حيث ينعكس على العمل بكل تأكيد
الغالي لا يأتي الا بالنفائس الغالية


----------



## يا الغالي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

رابط مباشر للتحميل الملف


----------



## sunrise86 (11 أبريل 2014)

[FONT=&quot]شكرا على المعلومات القيمه[/FONT]


----------



## fraidi (9 فبراير 2015)

thank you


----------

